# Tekki, baby, Yeah!



## JasonASmith (Jan 24, 2007)

The week of Christmas, my Sensei gave me a wonderful present-Tekki Shodan...
I LOVE it! It was difficult getting the sequence down, at first, but I'm starting to feel more confident with the kata.
My question regards the Fumikiri coming out of the Nami-gaeshi(sp?)...Sensei has me visualizing someone's shin to ride down with the blade of my foot, and this has helped me to begin to iron out to movement...Does anyone else have another way to see this movement?


----------



## Shotochem (Jan 25, 2007)

Jason,
You must get this book.  Enjoy, I did. 




http://www.tamashiipress.com/books/e...kai_tekki.html








                                                                      -Marc-


----------



## cstanley (Jan 25, 2007)

You may want to think of those steps as pressing kicks to the side or back of the knee. Bunkai hint: Get in kiba dachi. Shift both of your feet in place to face either 11 o'clock or 1 o'clock. Work the moves as if fighting an opponent facing you from this direction. Have him punch, but also work against a sleeve grab, a lapel grab, and a wrist grab. Those "hook" punches you do that stop in front of your chest...as you fight in the direction I mentioned above, shift your forward foot over so that the punch can become a reverse punch. That is what is intended. The kata is shorthand.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 25, 2007)

cstanley said:


> You may want to think of those steps as pressing kicks to the side or back of the knee. Bunkai hint: Get in kiba dachi. Shift both of your feet in place to face either 11 o'clock or 1 o'clock. Work the moves as if fighting an opponent facing you from this direction. Have him punch, but also work against a sleeve grab, a lapel grab, and a wrist grab. Those "hook" punches you do that stop in front of your chest...as you fight in the direction I mentioned above, shift your forward foot over so that the punch can become a reverse punch. That is what is intended. The kata is shorthand.


Interesting!
This set of kata interest the hell out of me, because they are so different from the rest of the other kata, which tells me that they are VERY important, for some reason...I haven't gotten to that reason yet, maybe I never will, but it will be fun trying to find out...


----------



## cstanley (Jan 26, 2007)

We call them Naihanchi. Funakoshi changed the name and much about the kata. We do it out of Naihanchi dachi, which looks sort of like a feet-parallel sanchin. The principles of hip and body motion as well as feet gripping the floor are the same as Sanchin kata. Some Okinawan ryu teach Naihanchi as the first kata.
Shodan is the most important. It has all the important stuff. Nidan and Sandan came later. The story about all three, at one time, being one kata is nonsense. It is not for fighting with your back to a wall or on a rice paddy dike, either. You will sometimes hear that. It is also not practiced to defend against someone right in front of you; use the angles as I said above. You can also defend to the rear with Naihanchi/Tekki...when you cross over step, pivot your hips instead of completing the step. Have someone grab your arm or gi from behind or begin a choke, cross step, pivot and do the moves. See what happens.
The kata deals primarily with fundamentals. There is not a lot of bunkai, although people have tried to find just about everything in there to the point of absurdity. But, what is there is useful and important.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 26, 2007)

Great kata!!  It was my first but I also learned it as Naihanchi Shodan.  True there are a lot of unclear ideas and believes from this kata but one thing stands clear, the bunkai is great.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Great kata!!  It was my first but I also learned it as Naihanchi Shodan.  True there are a lot of unclear ideas and believes from this kata but one thing stands clear, the bunkai is great.


And so deep for a such a short Kata.  Nihanchi along with Tensho are easily my favorites.

Jeff


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 26, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> And so deep for a such a short Kata. Nihanchi along with Tensho are easily my favorites.
> 
> Jeff


Agreed.  I don't know Tensho though but have seen it.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> The week of Christmas, my Sensei gave me a wonderful present-Tekki Shodan...
> I LOVE it! It was difficult getting the sequence down, at first, but I'm starting to feel more confident with the kata.
> My question regards the Fumikiri coming out of the Nami-gaeshi(sp?)...Sensei has me visualizing someone's shin to ride down with the blade of my foot, and this has helped me to begin to iron out to movement...Does anyone else have another way to see this movement?



I have an .avi of what is stated to be Funakoshi doing it in 1924, I would be happy to email if you wish.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 26, 2007)

oldnewbie said:


> I have an .avi of what is stated to be Funakoshi doing it in 1924, I would be happy to email if you wish.


Damn straight! Bring it on!


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

I've PM'ed you


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

So... now what do you think of the movement??


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 26, 2007)

I personally do the Okinawan Naihanchi versions. I no longer to the Tekki (Shotokan) version. They are very important.  Motobu felt they were the most important kata.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Agreed.  I don't know Tensho though but have seen it.


It's one of the Okinawan Goju ones.  Similar to Sanchin in the fact it's all in Sanchin Dachi, go forward and go back, and it's pretty short.  A lot of soft applications in it and back of the wrist strikes, which the Japanese for escapes me at the moment.  Supposedly, it's one of the older Kata that has a really close connection to White Crane.

Jeff


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the Niahanchi version I have never seen the Tekki.  Can anyone fill me in on the difference?


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 26, 2007)

oldnewbie said:


> So... now what do you think of the movement??


I like it...
Our version is different in a few places, and, believe it or not, is done in a lower stance; you should see Sensei do the kata, even with a bum knee...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 26, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> They are very important. Motobu felt they were the most important kata.


So did Chibana Sensei


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 27, 2007)

At first when I started to learn the series. I thought that since they were short and went back and forth in one direction that they would be easy to master. Boy, was I wrong. I do have to admit that the Naihanchi versions are easier than the Tekki versions of Shotokan. The bunkai on them is very interesting.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 30, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> The week of Christmas, my Sensei gave me a wonderful present-Tekki Shodan...
> I LOVE it! It was difficult getting the sequence down, at first, but I'm starting to feel more confident with the kata.
> My question regards the Fumikiri coming out of the Nami-gaeshi(sp?)...Sensei has me visualizing someone's shin to ride down with the blade of my foot, and this has helped me to begin to iron out to movement...Does anyone else have another way to see this movement?


 
Naihanchi Shodan (the original name) is one of my all time favorite Kata, it is actually the first kata taught in the Ryukyu Kempo curriculum, but is taught at the 1st dan level in Tang Soo Do (my other art). The various levels of bunkai in this form are too many to number. These kicks that you are talking about I have almost always seen demonstrated on the inner knee of your opponent, which quickly takes them to the ground...but again there are several levels...My advice is to be creative, think outside of your box, but ALWAYS use the KATA and AS THEY ARE TAUGHT...This is the ONLY way to learn bunkai...be your own man, and ask questions....the rest will come with time, and effort.
Take care and best wishes,
--Josh


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 30, 2007)

Heh. I have an old video when I was a Brown belt doing Naihonchi Shodan in 8.5 seconds - and doing a really, really, really bad job of it too. Oye. Someone posted the "If I knew then what I know now" thread in the General talk section. Ain't that the freakin truth.


----------

